

How Friendfeed Could Dwarf Facebook and Twitter - llimllib
http://almaer.com/blog/how-friendfeed-could-dwarf-facebook-and-twitter

======
dbreunig
This sort of info aggregation/overload will never catch on outside of the
early adopter community. It's very value is predicated on having too much data
online.

------
wallflower
FriendFeed = the sociable guy/girl who mingles among all the groups at a
party, bridging* people together

Facebook = the alpha/host of the largest and/or more popular groups at the
party

* - <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Social_capital>

------
TrevorJ
Friend feed and other aggregators are all gonna have that potential by their
very nature.

------
fiaz
I wrote a rather lengthy comment about this some time ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=123975>

